# Attic door out of alignment



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

goldglv....with a tape measure, check the diagonal measurements of the frame (jamb). Corner to corner. Looks level on the hinge side, my guess would be out of square.


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

It's square.....I think it's the pivot arm. Not a great pic but the last pic shows how they are both bent inward, it's much more noticeable in person....do you guys think this may be it? 

I'm gonna see if I can find a replacement pivot arm but not sure how to install them....


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

Goldglv said:


> It's square.....I think it's the pivot arm. Not a great pic but the last pic shows how they are both bent inward, it's much more noticeable in person....do you guys think this may be it?
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can find a replacement pivot arm but not sure how to install them....


Just had the same problem. The rivits on the arms have worn and loosened up, allowing the arms to fold in. How old are the stairs? I replaced mine with a new metal stair made by louisville ladder. It doesn't use springs and opens and closes very easy.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

check stairs for level, looks out to me. could rack it, has this always been or something new?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Have you checked that all fasteners are secure? 

Maybe watch it from the attic while someone closes it so you can watch the movement from another perspective?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

retiree said:


> I replaced mine with a new metal stair made by louisville ladder. It doesn't use springs and opens and closes very easy.


what he said..... ^ 

what you show is junk... we had one exactly like it at our old place that i must have repaired 20 friggin' times... do as retiree suggests or you'll likely keep 'fixing' it over and over and over and....

DM


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I did check all of the screws, everything is tight. I did stand up in the attic and had someone let the stairs go up. The stairs just pull to the left as they come up. 

From the pics I posted, don't the pivot arms look really bent?

The stairs have always been off like this but have been getting worse over time.

Now the other issue I have, I don't know the manufacturer of the staircase, it came installed with the house. I live in a townhouse, it's 10 years old. 

I'm looking to stay another 2 years at the most so I don't want to put anymore money into this house than I have to. What would you guys suggest? A new cheap staircase or possibly try and replace the pivot arms.....if I can find them that is. 

I've done some DIY stuff but I don't know how comfortable I am re-framing for a new staircase. Thanks....

Retiree,
Which model # Lousiville Ladder did you get? Was it expensive? I didn't see any models without springs...


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Pictures #2 and #7 gave me the opinion I have: In #2 the rivet which holds the movable arm to the plate does indeed appear to be worn and is slightly out-of-line. Picture #7 confirms what I was thinking would be next, the arm on the left side is way out of alignment, the right side doesn't look much better. I had the same problem with my wooden unit when I bought this house in '86. I wound up removing all of the hardware for a rebuild. I replaced the rivets with bolts and lockwasher's setting the tension on these before re-installing. I changed out all of those 1/4" nuts to locknuts, and straightened the arms, all before re-installling. Mine even has the brackets which the springs fit into when you lower the unit, this can be a real PIA when the arms are just a little out-of-line, they miss the bracket. I've always said that the "next" time this unit gives me a problem, it's gone for newer, nicer unit. Good Luck, David


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

I went upstairs in the attic and re-measured again. The frame of the attic staircase is out of alignment like some of you suggested. It's almost 3/4" out of alignment. Now my question is, when I go up there to shim the frame, I'm assuming I have to keep the attic staircase down? I'm going to have to loosen up the nails on the back and right side of the staircase frame to try and get it back in alignment.

If I have the staircase up while I loosen the nails holding the frame in, wouldn't the staircase frame just collapse?


----------



## Goldglv (Jun 23, 2009)

Does anyone know how to handle this?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

cut some 2x braces, go up, close it, have someone below brace it, then do the shimming.

DM


----------

